# American Horror Story: Coven



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't wait for this to start? It just looks so amazing!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

agreed.... every commercial spot i see for it looks different and fabulous !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep - starting October 9th at p.m. My butt will be on the couch with popcorn and soda checking this out. Love Jessica Lange!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I've watched every season so far- can't wait to see this one! I love how eerie they make it, they don't overdo it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Am I the only one who's going to miss Pepper?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

They just posted the intro for this season and I am FULLY on board. This one looks to be better than last season (which I didn't really care for, but I will miss Pepper! )


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't seen any ads for it and know nothing about it. I've decided to keep it that way and watch it totally cold.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Am I the only one who's going to miss Pepper?


My husband and I use her line all the time- "haaaafffffa peeeeeeee" from when they watched a video and the guard wouldn't let her go. Haha. Wonder if they'll slip her back in at some point...she was cool


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked that character until she started talking normally. Pretty sure she was based on Shlitzie, the side-show performer from 'Freaks' who was actually a man in a dress. Probably pretty obvious if you know the movie but some may not.
Anyway, I will also be on the couch with my popcorn tonight. I love this series. I even overlooked the alien sequences last season since I liked the rest of the story.

Schlitze


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Holy gooble-gobble, I didn't know Schlitze's secret. Can't wait for Coven!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Episode 1 was very strong. Not terrifying (if that's your main requirement) but it set the stage. The filming is way above average and the acting is great so far.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"one of us, one of us" Yep, there is a lot of information on him. He has a fan-site.

I liked the first episode and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love American Horror Story and loved the first episode! Believe in the 2nd season even came out on DVD recently. It's actually coming on tonight and I'm so excited for it come on!! =)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not so sure about the (spoiler here)........ sexing dudes to death but the rest of it has been great. Loving Kathy Bates.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Ya know what I miss about not having sat. tv anymore? I can't watch my favorite shows on east coast time. <sigh> Ha! Ha! 
New episode on soon.
I agree with you Haunted Bayou. I am really enjoying Kathy Bates being in this season. I would love to see her being a return character in future seasons like Jessica Lange.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was reading today that Stevie Nicks will be making an appearance on "The Coven". This is definitely an interesting series. 

I get so mad when I'm watching because the time goes by so fast. Before I know it, they're showing the preview for the next week. I guess that happens when you're so engrossed in something.


----------

